# Victory arrows



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Is there anyone in Ontario that sells Victory Nano's? I was thinking of giving them a go for some longer ranger shooting but not sure who carries them. Anyone?

cheers

Paul


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

I would try wehavearrows.com

the shops here dont generally carry them because the distributor won't carry them.


----------



## X-Con (Mar 19, 2010)

This should help

Wilderness Archery Supplies
Ray Sabourin
705.752.3170


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Dave, I assume they ship to Canada?

Wilderness carries the Nano's?


----------



## X-Con (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, Ray has the nanos and he did an excellent job with mine!!!


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

DsrtRat said:


> Dave, I assume they ship to Canada?
> 
> Wilderness carries the Nano's?


Mike will charge you about $8.00 for shipping, and 21 dollars for the stainless steel 100 grain or 120 grain glue in points.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I contacted Ray at Wilderness and he was checking his supplier this week. He was hoping to have them here in a week or a bit more.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

DsrtRat said:


> I contacted Ray at Wilderness and he was checking his supplier this week. He was hoping to have them here in a week or a bit more.


if you need them faster I know a dealer in Sask that stocks them


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would like to know who there is in Sask?


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

dh1 said:


> I would like to know who there is in Sask?


Jodi-lee archery in LLoydminster 306-825-4102 ask for corey


----------

